# MAC Pigments that you LOVE



## anuy (Oct 24, 2005)

so everyone always asks for fav eyeshadows... i wana know what pigments = <3!

mine would be:

kelly green
coco
fuschia


and i have a love/hate relationship with 'dark soul'


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 24, 2005)

Coco, Melon, Vanilla, Chocolate Brown and Rose


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

I LOVE... coco, melon, tan, teal, deep green blue (or blue green dont remember)... those would be my faves!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 24, 2005)

Golden Olive, Golden Lemon, Coco Beach, Vanilla.


----------



## glassjaw326 (Oct 24, 2005)

I can never get enough or Rose pigment! Eyes, blush, lipgloss. It's perfect for everything!!! I also like steel blue and pink pearl!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

I like Vanilla, Coco, Deckchair, Tan, Naked, and Rose the best so far.  I don't have alot of pigments, though lol! I need to start adding to my collection pretty soon!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 24, 2005)

Coco and Vanilla.  I love neutrals.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 24, 2005)

Tan - all round favorite everyday pigment

Dark Soul - with sharskin for a great smoky eye

Pink Pearl - not very practical but I love it

Fairylite - great all over color or highlighter


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 24, 2005)

Coco
Melon
Teal
Fairylite
Deckchair
Violet
Blue
Green Olive


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 24, 2005)

chocolate brown, tan, violet


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 24, 2005)

I think Old Gold is the best pigment EVER. 

It is so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Cruella (Oct 24, 2005)

My faves: Coco, Pink Pearl, Golden Olive & All-Girl.  I would seriously sell a kidney to get a full jar of All-Girl.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Oct 24, 2005)

I am a pigment fiend... my faves are:

Rose 
Vanilla
Pink Bronze
Red
Chartreuse
Golden Olive
Steel Blue
Fairylite
Naked
Kitchmas

*edited to add Copper Sparkle!!!* rofl... how could I forget!?!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 24, 2005)

Blue Brown
Green Brown
Deckchair
Melon


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 24, 2005)

Pink Opal
Violet
All Girl
Kitchmas


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

Turquoise/Frost mixture (home made, beautiful!!!)
Deckchair (so great)
All girl (not something I use a lot, but looks great with my eyes)
Vanilla (so unique)


----------



## trishee03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Deckchair & Coco


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 24, 2005)

Melon and Tan


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 24, 2005)

My favs are...

Kitchmas
Melon
White Gold
Tan


----------



## Joke (Oct 25, 2005)

Kelly Green
Fairylite (best highlighter ever for this PPP)


----------



## Tira-Misu (Oct 25, 2005)

- Rose
- Melon
- Clear Sky Blue
- Platinum and
- Cool Pink


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 25, 2005)

Guess I'm the only one who has a love affair with Old Gold!


----------



## flauschi (Oct 25, 2005)

i love:
melon
teal
rose gold


----------



## jaci core (Oct 25, 2005)

deckchair &
pink opal.  pink opal is so gorgeous!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 25, 2005)

I absoultely love Provence!!!

It's number one in my book but I also like copper sparkle, tan and dark soul.


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 25, 2005)

I love:

Deckchair
All Girl
Pink Pearl
Coco
Melon
Teal
Tan


Wow, that's a lot of piggie loving!


----------



## orodwen (Oct 25, 2005)

i enjoy all the pigments i have (read my mac stash) but i ADORE old gold.  it is a true love of mine.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't own any, but I think Melon is pretty.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 25, 2005)

Old Gold
Green Brown
Coco
Pink Pearl


----------



## sigwing (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_I absoultely love Provence!!!

_

 
  Me too!!!!  I've even hoarded a couple extras!!!


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 25, 2005)

Pink Bronze seems like such an underrated color, but I love it!  It looks different depending on what you wear it with, and it makes such a pretty blusher and lipgloss!


----------



## blahblah_face (Oct 25, 2005)

turquoise matte, pink opal, coco


----------



## Midgard (Oct 26, 2005)

Cornflower, Naval Blue, Blue Brown


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 26, 2005)

My faves are:

Pink Bronze
Tan
Coco Beach
Rose 
Old Gold
Dark Soul
Fairylite
Platinum Metal
Violet
Steel Blue


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 26, 2005)

Blue Brown because it's so unique and versatile (wear it on eyes and lips!)

Vanilla because it's my little MAC work-horse and looks lovely mixed with lotion on the face or body

Pink Bronze because it's perfect for blue eyes and also makes a great lip color

Deckchair because I have a love/hate relationship with it.... I hated it at first... I can't live without it now!

I have 18 pigments, but those are my faves


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 26, 2005)

Naval Blue (LOVE the texture of this one)
Fuschia (wet: doesn't do my for me dry)
Golden Lemon (I always use this wet over chrome yellow to make it pop)
Deckchair and Coco Beach


----------



## MissFortune (Oct 27, 2005)

old gold
coco
deckchair


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

*Pigments*

what's the best pigment color for you und what's the famous color? do you know. Why are pigments good?I don't have one yet...


----------



## user2 (Dec 11, 2005)

The best pigment color for me is Copper Sparkle! It's really coppery and sparkly! I just love it!
Pigments are great because the're multi-purpose products!

When you choose the right color you can use it as a blush, mixed with a clear or tinted gloss, in a clear nailpolish or around your collarbone etc.!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

For me, the best pigment is Provence. It looks great on the eyes alone, over a shadow for just a bit of golden sparkle, in body lotion and it looks devine as a easy nail color.

The most popular in my opinion would have to be rose. People really seem to love that color. It's nice but it has too much pink for my skin tone.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 11, 2005)

My favorite pigments are Rose and Vanilla. I can use them on my eyes, cheeks, lips, nailpolish, or to highlight.  I'm also really into frost white pigment too.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

For me, rose


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 11, 2005)

Rose, Vanilla and Tan.  Three very versatile colors that you can pretty much anything with.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 11, 2005)

The most versatile pigment for me is Rose, but I also use Deckchair and Vanilla a lot. Coco and Teal are pretty too, but not that versatile!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 11, 2005)

I really like Cornflower.  It has a duochrome property that I love.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_For me, the best pigment is Provence. It looks great on the eyes alone, over a shadow for just a bit of golden sparkle, in body lotion and it looks devine as a easy nail color._

 
is provence discontinued? i looked on the mac and macpro websites and i couldnt find it...


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 11, 2005)

i love violet and vanilla....i use kelly green a lot as well.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_is provence discontinued? i looked on the mac and macpro websites and i couldnt find it..._

 
It was limited edition with the D'Bohemia collection.
You can still find some floating around out there if you look hard enough.


I LOVE IT!


----------



## glassjaw326 (Dec 11, 2005)

I love Rose as well, especially with lipgloss. I also use emerald green alot!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 11, 2005)

Coco, Violet & Rose are some of my faves!  It's so hard to pick though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pigments rock because they're so versatile ~ they can be used as regular eyeshadow, eyeliner, blush, mixed with lipgloss, nail polish or lotions...  The colors can be mixed to create your own colors, too!
Some people gripe because they're not cheap, but a little jar of pigment will last an entire lifetime!!!  I definitely recommend you try a few colors for yourself, and I suggest you start with samples to make sure you like them.


----------



## Isis (Dec 11, 2005)

Fairylite I use everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I also have Golden Olive, Teal, & Blue Brown.
I'm not a huge fan of pigments in general, but they're alright once you get used to working with a loose powder. I am planning to get a few more though.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 11, 2005)

My best ones are All Girl (cause it's pink with a touch of lavender which is a really good color on me) and also Cocoa and Deckchair are great neutrals for me.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 11, 2005)

My all-time, all-around fave is Coco - it is the perfect neutral on me.  I have a ton of samples of other colors and some of my faves are Kelly Green, Pink Pearl, All-Girl and Teal.


----------



## Brianne (Dec 11, 2005)

My all time favorite is Vanilla, though I recently got Provence at my CCO and I don't know why I passed on it when D'Bohemia came out - it's so pretty!

Rose is also goregous, but the texture is kind of iffy.  I also adore Teal - I need to get that in a full size.


----------



## martygreene (Dec 12, 2005)

diese konnten nützlich sein:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25416
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25584


----------



## KJam (Dec 12, 2005)

I love green brown!


----------



## Joke (Dec 12, 2005)

I love pigments because most of them are really pigmented and some finishes are so nice frosted/metallic.
In order of liking & using, I have:
1. Fairylite (shimmery highlighter)
2. Gold (really pigmented)
3. Kelly Green (pretty vibrant green)
4. Pink Pearl (soft pinkish violet)
5. Emerald Green (darker then kelly green, with more shimmer)
6. Blue (gorgeous vibrant blue)
7. Chartreuse (nice base for everything green)
8. Teal (a regular teal)
9. Cornflower (not so vibrant blue-purple)
10. Violet (soft violet)
11. Forest Green (dark green)

For me I use the darkest colors less often then the lighter ones.
HTH


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 12, 2005)

Tan 
Blue Brown
Teal


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 12, 2005)

one of most gorgeous and underrated color.. Ruby red


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 12, 2005)

My favourites are: Vanilla, Tan, Rose, Golden Olive and Golden Lemon.


----------



## doloreshaze (Dec 12, 2005)

I love pigments!

My favourite-of-all-time: Maroon


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 12, 2005)

teal!!!!!


----------



## Peaches (Dec 13, 2005)

Quick Q. Are Coco and Coco Beach one and the same? Or two totally different things?


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes they're 2 different colors.
Coco is lighter than Coco Beach.


----------



## doloreshaze (Dec 13, 2005)

Maroon
All Girl
Fuschia


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_Quick Q. Are Coco and Coco Beach one and the same? Or two totally different things?_

 
they're way difference. coco beach is darker than coco. coco beach seems to be harder to find than coco as well. you can get full jar of coco for 18-22 on ebay but coco beach, you won't find it less than 40-45.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 13, 2005)

coco beach
all girl
ruby red
pink pearl
kelly green
deckchair
white gold
steel blue


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 13, 2005)

Frost 
Golden Olive 
Golden Lemon 
Chartreuse 
Cornflower


----------



## demigoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

all time fav pigments are

All Girl
Golden Lemon
Old Gold
Naked
Violet


----------



## solardame (Dec 14, 2005)

Coco, Rose, and Blue Brown


----------



## vloky (Dec 14, 2005)

kitchmas(sp) and blue brown.   I haven't even tried most of the piggie samples I have though ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    )    but those are the ones I keep reaching for.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 14, 2005)

In order of preference:

Melon
Coco Beach
Coco


----------



## Peaches (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_they're way difference. coco beach is darker than coco. coco beach seems to be harder to find than coco as well. you can get full jar of coco for 18-22 on ebay but coco beach, you won't find it less than 40-45._

 
Ah thanks. I just bought samples of Coco and Emerald and I love Coco, so pretty! Ive wiped it all off though because I keep touching my eyelids to feel how smooth it is.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 14, 2005)

teal, melon, kitschmas, violet.  ♥


----------



## Peaches (Dec 16, 2005)

Uh oh.


I think I love them. 


I just bought Teal, Melon, Dark Soul, Naked & Chocolate Brown.








I've never even tried the normal eyeshadows, I hope I'm not disappointed by using pigments first. Although, it would be an enormous bunch of lemmings killed.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 16, 2005)

melon


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

I only have Melon and Golden Olive. I dislike Golden Olive and don't know what to do with my practically-full jar. Meanwhile, Melon knocks my socks off. What a gorgeous, complex, intriguing color!


----------



## discokie (Jan 19, 2007)

i love LOVE Deep Blue Green and Blue Brown. makes my brown eyes POP!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I only have a few samples, but I LOVE Fuschia and Dark Soul.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 19, 2007)

all the sweetie cake pigments, coco, and lovely lily.


----------



## AriannaErin (Jan 19, 2007)

I LOVE Pink Bronze and Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's my favorite combo


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 19, 2007)

Azreal blue
Copper sparkle 
Night Light


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jan 19, 2007)

Copper sparkle and melon are my favorites


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 19, 2007)

bluebrown, vanilla, golders green, entremauve, sunpepper


----------



## pink_daze (Jan 21, 2007)

I love Violet and Bright Fuschia!


----------



## Femme (Jan 21, 2007)

<3 teal, and subtle.


----------



## meagannn (Jan 21, 2007)

my very favorites are tan and old gold, especially together .. beautiful.

totally forgot --- LILY WHITE is love!


----------



## msmack (Jan 21, 2007)

for me i think it would have to be fuschia, golden olive, and violet! absolute favorites...


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 21, 2007)

Green (frost), Violet, Pastorale, Night Light.
Pigments are seriously my favourite MAC product ever, so it's hard for me to narrow it down, but those are my current faves.


----------



## brookeab (Jan 21, 2007)

I have around 25 full size now. (some I hardly use) Here are my faves:

coco beach: Probably my fave of all time. I have a full size and a vial, I just can't get enough of this pigment. I haven't found a bronzey color that can compare to it in my opinion.

coco: Just the perfect taupe, I use it all the time.

Subtle: This and coco look almost exactly a like on me, but sublte is a tad bit darker. I think I like this one a little more!

Maroon: I LOVE this one, I haven't found a color that I like better when it comes to shades of maroon. This is soooooooo pigmented that it literally takes a crumb of it to do my whole eye. I picture myself having this jar for a life time.

Deckchair: I love the peachy-ness of this, it makes a pretty highlighter.


----------



## Cruzpop (Jan 21, 2007)

Goldenaire
Fuschia
Grape
Dark Soul
Cornflower
Rose


----------



## missy29 (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, i wish pigments were cheaper in australia!! Im totally addicted!

My favourites are subtle and accent red. Have fallen in love with them both.


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2007)

Blue Brown - Takes a bit of work as it really needs a base but it makes an absolutely smashing smokey eye.


Bright Fuchsia - For WOW factor. There is simply no other hot pink colour like it.


Goldenaire - Only have a sample of this one but it's so pretty and very wearable.


Steel Blue - Love the multicolour of this one.


----------



## Holly (Jan 22, 2007)

I looove my violet, golden lemon, blue brown, and pink bronze!


----------



## juwlz (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got my shipment of 20 pigments and I am most excited about Nightlight, fairylite, and lustdust!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2007)

I used Gold Dusk yesterday with the mixing medium and it was gorgeous.  I forgot how much I love this color!  I also really like Coco Beach, black soul, and teal.


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 23, 2007)

Favorites: Melon, Vanilla, Coco Beach, and Dazzleray.


----------



## gladlybeyond (Jan 24, 2007)

I really love Kitschmas. This was a surprise, because when I bought it I didn't even go there to buy it. I was only going to get Entremauve, but on a whim I decided to get Kitschmas too. I love it! I use it all the time.

But my FAVORITE would have to be Goldenaire, without a doubt.


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 25, 2007)

I loveee ruby red for nights out it is just lush, teal is yummy too. I like rose in colour but find the texture a bit odd is that just me??
I have a few piggies that I really want to try, especially night light as I love dark smokey greens!


----------



## Lynda (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the pigments:

Golden Olive, Apricor Pink, Dark soul....


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't tried as many pigments however my favs so far:

Teal
Sunpepper
Old gold
Night Light
Entremauve


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

i really like pink pearl and teal


----------



## cno64 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, my goodness! Where to start?
These are my favorites, in no particular order:



Subtle 
Coco 
Shimmertime 
Bright Fuchsia 
Violet 
Goldenaire 
Frost 
Violet 
Fuchsia 
Accent Red 
Sunnydaze 
Frost 
Lovely Lily 

Some(purples, taupes) I use on my eyes, but others, mostly the fuchsia/red ones, I use lightly on my lips over a similar color of lipstick/gloss.
What IS it about the pigments that makes them so darned fascinating?


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 27, 2007)

azreal blue
                    teal
                    blue brown
                    melon
                    fuschia
                    old gold
                    pink bronze
(I like wearing the first three together!)


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_azreal blue
                    teal
                    blue brown
                    melon
                    fuschia
                    old gold
                    pink bronze
(I like wearing the first three together!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh...I bet that is gorgeous using azreal blue, teal, and blue brown!  You should to an FOTD!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 28, 2007)

oooh many! Violet, Pinked Mauve, Blue Brown, Old Gold, Teal, Golden Olive & Pink Bronze =)


----------



## deazinn (Jan 29, 2007)

Old Gold
White Gold 
Golden Olive 
Melon

and there are SO many runner ups!


----------



## Riet (Jan 30, 2007)

Golden Olive, Cornflower, Night Light & Teal


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

I really love
REFLECT RED
TAN
ROSE
SUNPEPPER
SUBTLE
AND AZREAL BLUE
BUT I AM WAITING FOR 18 NEW PIGMENTS THEN... MAYBE NEXT WEEK I WILL HAVE MORE FAV


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Feb 9, 2007)

i received my other parcel just this morning, i MUST add to my fav the WONDERFULL GORGEOUS : 
BURNT BURGUNDY
my fav of all


----------



## Jools (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't own that many pigments yet, but my favorites are
*Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fairylite
Vanilla*


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2007)

Maroon is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also entremauve, copperclast, sunpepper, burnt burgundy, blue storm.

Bad photos of me:

Entremauve


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Lily White, Tan, Sunpepper, Dazzleray and All Girl (yay, I just got my full jar of this today!!!)


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 6, 2007)

Blue Brown
Steel Blue
White Gold
Golder's Green
Golden Olive
Pink Bronze 
Copper Sparkle


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

Vanilla (which goes with mostly everything)
Dark Soul
Tan


----------



## Lovinya02 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Vanilla*
*Coco*
*Chocolate Brown*
*Rose Gold*
*Sunnydaze*
*Provence*
*Dazzleray*
*Gold (Metal)*


----------



## georgiaxface (Mar 8, 2007)

a question.... you know the numbers on the pigment tell you when it's made...

well i have 2 lots of blue, and i still cant tell the difference between rebelrock and original.

A79- that would make it 1999... is that the right time for original?


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 11, 2007)

So many pigments to choose from!!! Well in no particular order, I like:

Melon
Deckchair (my absolute favorite so far)
Violet
Kelly Green
Coco
Vanilla
Provence


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 11, 2007)

Deckchair
Coco
Vanilla
Violet
Teal
Golden Olive is gorg. 
Dazzleray


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i like apricot peach, vanilla, deckchair & violet


----------



## angi (Mar 12, 2007)

I love golden olive, and night light. They're just so pretty!


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 12, 2007)

Kelly Green, Chartruse, and RR Blue.

I luuuv my blues and greens!


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 14, 2007)

I could not live without:
Naked
Dazzleray
Rose Gold


LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## july (Mar 14, 2007)

my faves are:

tan , shimmertime , golden olive and blue brown


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 19, 2007)

vanilla, pink pearl, subtle, lovely lily, nightlight


----------



## sewprecocious (Mar 19, 2007)

ooh I still adore Goldenaire and Gold Dusk, Golden Olive, Teal.. Rose Gold is just scrumptious too!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 2, 2007)

So far (still building my collection), I reach for the following the most:

Pink Opal
Vanilla
Melon
Violet


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 2, 2007)

REBELROCK BLUE IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL BLUE IN THE UNIVERSE!!! I can't believe no-one's mentioned it yet!

I also like kitschmas and violet, lots.

All the other ones I've tried I've been "yeah, it's OK", but I prefer pressed eyeshadows really.


----------



## sofver (Apr 2, 2007)

I love silver FOG and marine ultra.. so pretty


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 2, 2007)

I love vanilla, rebel rock blue, kelly green, melon, and coco beach...


----------



## madkitty (Apr 2, 2007)

I am so in love with helium at the moment!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 2, 2007)

Coco Beach!


----------



## Georgia Skyy (Apr 2, 2007)

*gold Drift!!! By Far!*


----------



## pahblov (Apr 2, 2007)

On a slightly unrelated note:

I picked up Jewelmarine glitter a couple weeks ago as a complete impulse buy. I don't necessarily want to return it, because it _is_ very pretty. Any tips as to how to use it?


----------



## breathless (Apr 3, 2007)

i don't have a bunch of pigments. but, i can definatly say that i use pink opal a lot for my highlight.


----------



## Jaim (Apr 4, 2007)

I love Violet, Pink Opal and Golder's Green a lot.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 6, 2007)

My fav has to be tan.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2007)

Without a doubt, lily white.


----------



## geeko (Apr 6, 2007)

basically all the greens and yellows that i have which are as follows:

Golders green
Golden olive
Nightlight
Chartrueuse
Teal
Golden lemon
Old gold
Gold dusk

i'm a sucker for golds and greens


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Apr 23, 2007)

My faves are:

1.  VIOLET
2.  Golden Olive
3.  Old Gold
4.  Melon

I love all the rest of them too!


----------



## Edie (Apr 24, 2007)

Subtle + Melon

I also love Lily White but its so hard to control.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_On a slightly unrelated note:

I picked up Jewelmarine glitter a couple weeks ago as a complete impulse buy. I don't necessarily want to return it, because it is very pretty. Any tips as to how to use it?_

 
I use glycerin (which you can purchase at any drug store) and apply a thin layer on my skin.  Then I use a brush to pat the glitter on.  It works pretty well.  You can also get one of the fixatives used for glitter.  I think Pop Beauty, Makeup Forever and a few others have them.


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 24, 2007)

My fave is definately golden olive!


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 25, 2007)

rose, azreal blue, pink opal, melon, lovely lilly


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope I didn't post this already....

Tan 
Golden Olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Softwash Grey
Deep Blue Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apricot Pink
Chocolate Brown
Entremauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pinked Mauve


----------



## iHEARTorange (Apr 25, 2007)

i love teal and tan. <3


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

I love....


Lovely Lily
Chocolate Brown
Pink Pearl
Helium


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

melon. sunnydaze & dazzleray.


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

mine would be...

hellium
old gold
kitchmas!  especially that with beauty marked in the crease = pure sex.


----------



## helenoftroy1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Provence pigment will be available again when Strange Hybrid launched the 4th of May.....  It is a wonderful color.........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_is provence discontinued? i looked on the mac and macpro websites and i couldnt find it..._


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2007)

sunpepper!


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2007)

I have already posted once in this thread but my taste in pigments has evolved! I reallllllly love sunpepper, chocolate brown, nightlight, apricot pink and pinked mauve!!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love dark soul...coco beach and violet


----------



## PirateChick (May 4, 2007)

I really like gold. I bought it a couple of years back when they had just started making pigments. It was the new thing they were pushing and since I have a thing for gold/yellow mascara it was a no brainer. Now that it is running low I come to find they discontinued the color. What would match up closest and what colors would go with it?


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

My favs are

gold metal
silver metal
golden lemon
gold dusk
golden olive
vanilla
melon
pastorale
azreal blue
apricot pink

ok i'll stop there lol


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

I LOVE Coco Beach!!! 
I only have a small vial of it =( I wish I knew about it when it first came out, it's virtually impossible to get hold of. On Ebay I saw someone selling it for £36.00!!
I think the closest thing I have to it is my Chocolate Brown pigment, but it doesn't have the same bronziness-still lovely though!!
If anyone out there has one they don't want PLeeeeeeeeease let me know!!

Others: Rose Gold, Naked & Dazzleray


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

Ooooooooooh ... can anyone tell me when Coco Beach was released and if it was LE collection it was apart of??

Thanks!


----------



## styrch (May 14, 2007)

I absolutely love Apricot Pink and Coco out of the LEs I've tried. Golden Olive is my favorite from the regular line.


----------



## Karen_B (May 14, 2007)

Goldenaire! How I adore that colour. Other favs are Tan, Aire-De-Blu and of course Golden Olive.


----------



## shertz1981 (May 14, 2007)

Old Gold! A must for brown-eyed brunettes like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Others: Provence, Violet, Shimmertime, Lovely Lily


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 15, 2007)

deckchair, entremauve, and uh thats it.


----------



## MAC_BABE (May 15, 2007)

I only have Old Gold but I looove it. Everytime I see someone with Rose pigment on I want it so thats a next must have item for me.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

coco, subtle and sunnydaze


----------



## LadyC23 (May 20, 2007)

Melon & Tan.


----------



## xxk1nky (May 26, 2007)

- chocolate brown
- accent red
- forest green
- deep blue green
- deep purple
- coco beach


----------



## applefrite (May 27, 2007)

My favorites piments are : 

Golden Olive
Copperclast
Violet
Tan 
Jardin Aires


----------



## Conner (May 27, 2007)

- goldenaire
- all girl
- sunpepper
- violet
- fuchsia
- old gold
- teal

and some more...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I love Tan.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 3, 2007)

hmmm, i love teal, goldenaire and cornflower and i think above all kelly green (atm).


----------



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

I love
Rose
Apricot Pink
Vanilla
Lovely lili
Blue Brown


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 3, 2007)

too easy!

-gold dusk
-subtle
-coco
-tan
-sunnydaze
-goldenaire
-blue brown
-rose
-deep blue green
-deep purple
-white gold

there are tonnes more but these are the ones I use the most


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2007)

Provence and Melon!! Provence is a really good, natural color to wear on top of Bare Canvas paint and I like Melon to highlight deep brown, smokey looks.


----------



## bebs (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PirateChick* 

 
_I really like gold. I bought it a couple of years back when they had just started making pigments. It was the new thing they were pushing and since I have a thing for gold/yellow mascara it was a no brainer. Now that it is running low I come to find they discontinued the color. What would match up closest and what colors would go with it?_

 
close one to gold is golden lemon they just d/c'ed that one as well  which I dont know why its a beautiful colorbut you can probably still find this one in stores, or on ebay or here alot cheaper then gold however I still see gold floating around once and a while. 

and I think out of all of the pigments that I have, that my favs of colors would have to be:

acid orange 
apricot pink 
bright fuchsia 
bronze 
chartreuse 
copperclast 
copper sparkle 
dazzle ray 
gold 
green 
pink bronze 
ruby red 
steel blue 
teal 
violet


----------



## june19th (Jun 3, 2007)

vanilla
goldenaire
subtle
coco beach (i wish i had a full jar of this!!)


----------



## fenicottero (Jun 8, 2007)

i love all golden-brown pigments, so subtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, chocolate brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, copperclast. and i also like rose-gold pigments like goldenarie, pink bronze.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

i like pink opal as highlighter, chartreuse & night light as green combo and platinum on lid, those pigments popped my eyes


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Ooooooooooh ... can anyone tell me when Coco Beach was released and if it was LE collection it was apart of??

Thanks!_

 
yes its LE - 2003 Tan Ray Collection. I only just bought one (full sized jar) from ebay, I LOVE it!! One of my newest favs


----------



## TBaby (Jun 21, 2007)

I Absolutely adore Violet and Melon!


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 22, 2007)

The only pigment I own is 'Rose' and I'm in love with it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My next pigment purchases will definitely be 'Golden Olive' and 'Melon'


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine are 

Coca
Violet
Tan
Chocolate Brown
Copper
Gold
Sunpepper
Kelly Green
Golden Olive
Night Light


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 22, 2007)

Golden Olive and Fuschia are forever my staples.


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 30, 2007)

I originally did not like Provence but now i use it like everyday for a highlighter or for a base color it is neutral so i can do anything~I must say my favorite is Melon! That was soo hard to determine!


----------



## valley (Jun 30, 2007)

Goldenaire and Vanilla - cant live without em!  Coco is high on the list too.


----------



## Eleusis (Jun 30, 2007)

pigment Vanilla forever


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

TEAL (!) , Entremauve, Golden Lemon, Tan and Frozen White


----------



## KTB (Jul 10, 2007)

Golden Olive, Emerald Green and Naval Blue!!


----------



## missy29 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am loving Pink Opal at the moment. Just received a near full jar, so that has made me very happy. 

Also loving White Gold mixed with Deep Blue Green!


----------



## SweetConcoction (Jul 13, 2007)

Naked pigment! My number one love!


----------



## Devon (Jul 15, 2007)

I love:

Blue brown
Vanilla
Subtle
Chocolate brown


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

i've developed a new found love for dazzleray.  when i first got it, i loved the color, but felt like the texture was just ick.  

i've recently started using it wet w/ mixing medium and love it sweeping it across my entire lid.  by itself, i creates a lovely dewy, shimmering, natural look for "no makeup days."  and its great to layer other e/s and pigments on top of to give them more of a sheen.


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 16, 2007)

I really love Vanilla and Pink Opal. I don't have that many pigments yet, mostly neutrals, but I'm getting a bunch to try so Ill see!


----------



## curlygirl45 (Aug 1, 2007)

Apricot Pink and Rose - eyes, cheeks and lips


----------



## evie42 (Aug 4, 2007)

Naked is one of my staples.  Mauvement from the rush metal collection has been a recent favorite of mine, I usually don't do mauve colors very well (punched in the eye look) but this one is gorgeous.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Coco is my favorite pigment.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

,,,,


----------



## vintagepinupgir (Aug 6, 2007)

apricot pink, golden lemon, golden olive, shimmertime, and kitchsmas


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 6, 2007)

Sunnydaze
Teal
Helium
Coco Beach


----------



## melliquor (Aug 6, 2007)

Teal, Coco, Entremauve, BLUE


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I'm the only soul on the planet that doesnt like pigments (at least not on eyes). I'm pretty good with makeup application but I make such a mess!  
Anyhoo, the only ones that I've absolutely loved are Entremauve and Blue/Brown.  I love blue/brown for its versatility.  So much you can do with it! I especially love it on lips over clear or light pinkish gloss.  Soooo purrty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 7, 2007)

I will put mine in order of usage.
1) Pastoral
2) Softwash Grey
3 ) Air-De-Blu
4) White Frost
5) Helium
6) Vanilla
7) Extremauve

Also, I have Rose, viz-a-Violet and silver

I have no clue how to use the silver.  It is literally like chrome on a car.


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm a neutral, natural kind of gal, so my faves are Sunnydaze & Coco.


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

Love Violet and Softwashed!


----------



## lazytolove (Aug 14, 2007)

i love all the pigments, very simple...because i love MAC =]]]

but the one i always use is Vanilla. =]]]


----------



## venacava (Aug 16, 2007)

I love pigments so much that all my eyeshadows are gathering dust bunnies. 

My favs are - steel blue, lily white, gold mode

Not fav but can't live without - vanilla


----------



## twilightessence (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in love with:

1) Golden Olive (I've never seen a prettier eye color)
2) Violet (I need more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3) Pinked Mauve 
4) Lovely Lily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) Night Light
6) Helium


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ruby Red (my 1st)
Primary Yellow
Rushmetal

Oh who am I kidding, all of them


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I already posted here but i feel i must say golden lemon beautiful color but awful to deal with i hate it!


----------



## sternchen001 (Aug 25, 2007)

It mostly depends on my mood, but my all-time fav:

golden-olive
ruby red
rushmetal
lovely lily
frost
goldenaire...

And as lot of you, since I felt in love with the pigments, I´m not using e/s anymore, a least only for highlighting


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 26, 2007)

Old Gold, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive, Sunpepper, Melon, Quick Frost, and Softwash Grey to name a few...


----------



## mommymac (Aug 26, 2007)

Fairylite


----------



## curlygirl45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Apricot Pink - lips, eyes, cheeks


----------



## mintcollective1 (Aug 27, 2007)

naked is amazing and perfect for anything neutral. Im really into gold mode right now as a skin highlight (im nw20 and I didnt like the way the flashtronic mineralize finishes looked on me, with the exception of goldspill, and I used that as a blush)  old gold is a great color for a daytime smokey look if youre not trying to do alot of work to get the look.  Basic red over pink shock cream color base is rad. Helium was fun.


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 28, 2007)

Golden Lemon
True Chartreuse
Teal
Kelly Green
Blue Brown
Gold Mode
Melon


----------



## buddhy (Aug 29, 2007)

Kelly Green
Golders Green
Subtle


----------



## bexarfeliz (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmmm....

1) Helium
2) Blue
3) Deckchair


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 18, 2007)

DECKCHAIR all the way!! Coco Beach is a close second.


----------



## amazed527 (Sep 19, 2007)

deep brown
green brown
nakked
vanilla


----------



## Mumpitz (Sep 19, 2007)

vanilla!! more to come...


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pigments are my favorite MAC product ~ I have loads...but, if pushed to choose (a few) I would go with:

Maroon
Coco
Deep Blue Green
Vanilla
Chocolate Brown
Golden Olive

that was difficult! ugh.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the rose pigment just because I can make it into a really really pretty lip gloss.  I also have a love/hate relationship with dark soul haha, I really only use it on nights out to the bars and stuff.


----------



## lunabela (Oct 17, 2007)

Blue Brown
Golden Olive
Violet
Deep Purple
Deep Blue Green
Dark Soul
Chococate Brown
Copperclast
Subtle
Steel Blue
Emerald Green


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 17, 2007)

loving teal the most at the moment...but i just discovered a newfound love for Helium...i've had it since it came out...and I finally opened it to use it...and i've used it two days in a row (i NEVER do that!)  it looks best over one of the following: flammable/crimsonaire/silverbleu/corn


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 17, 2007)

My current favorite is Pink Bronze because I really love the pink/brown eye look lately!


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 1, 2007)

All of them!
But mostly:
-Chartreuse
-Forest Green
-Subtle
-Blue
-Jardin D'aires (so pretty on Brown eyes!)
-Lily White
-Kelly Green
-Deckchair
-Sunnydaze
-Sweet Sienna
-Softwashed
-Viz-A-Violet


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Nov 1, 2007)

Goldenaire
Apricot Pink
Lovely Lily


----------



## NadineSz (Nov 3, 2007)

Pink Opal and Dark soul! From the new ones silver fog and quick frost.
Then Golden olive, Violet, Fuchsia
and then old gold.


----------



## erynnj (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok., i have my favs but i can't put them in order cuz i love the all
here they are i put a ***** by ones that are reached for the most
right now i am LOVIN your ladyship only had it a week lol.
all time FAVS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bright colors:
Golden lemon/gold
Bright Fuschia
Blue 
Chartuse

Highlighters:
Pink opal*****
Vanilla*****
White*****
Dark colors:
Enteurmauve- who dosent love the purple glitter in this?!?
Steel blue
Deep blue green
Black black -seriously like coal.
Ruby Red
Maroon

Neutrals: dont use often
Tan #1
coco beach
Your ladyship
Lily white
Chocolate brown
polished ivory


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

I LOVE cocomotion, viz-a-violet, and vanilla.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 11, 2007)

I only have 2. Golder's Green and Accent Red. I'm not that pushed on either of them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Would like to get Melon though!


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 2, 2007)

OLD GOLD
teal
kelly green <3


----------



## fingie (Dec 4, 2007)

Teal
Chartreuse
Your Ladyship


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm doesnt anyone like Cornflower??
Me

Teal
Pink Pearl
Violet
Cornflower


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 8, 2007)

I just bought my first full size pigment jar in Accent Red at a CCO and I lovvvvve it. Its such a beautiful color. <3


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

Until I got Softwash Grey, Sweet Sienna was my current fave. But now OMG I am crazy for SG! I need a back up stat!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

Oops repost! lol


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 11, 2007)

Old Gold & Pink Pearl


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 11, 2007)

Golden Olive and Kitchmas


----------



## clamster (Dec 11, 2007)

This is hard! I love all but some favs (notice a lot are LE!! Pigments should all be perm!):
Gold Mode (love this shimmery nuetral)
Teal 
Rich Purple (Great for crease)
Lily White
Gold Stroke
Naked 
Entremauve (fun nail polish color!)
Violet (love this with any mixing medium for a really nice purple)
Old Gold (very unique! Great for adding to looks for something different)
Platinum metal (very metallic!!)
 Fairylite (highlighter face and eyes)
All Girl (creates a super fun color when mixed with mixing medium)
Chocolate brown which looks like Coco beach


----------



## CallyBag (Dec 13, 2007)

I only have 8 pigments but my favs at the moment are Vanilla, rose, azreal blue and newly discovered sweet sienna which i have yet to buy in a full tub!  absolutely beautiful the sweet sienna!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Deckchair is so pretty ..my fav


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

Vanilla, smoke signal, bright fuchsia, orange, softwash grey, grape and golden olive are my favourites atm. But I love my entire pigment collection <3


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 13, 2007)

Coco, Sunpepper, Sunnydaze, Vanilla, Tan, Rose, Lily White and Apricot Pink...oh and All Girl and Mauvement.


----------



## mommymac (Dec 13, 2007)

Fairylite
Copper Sparkle


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

~Viz-A-Violet
~Entremauve
~Violet
~Lovely Lily


----------



## inyourbox247 (Dec 13, 2007)

Favorites:

deckchair--highlight 
chartruese--probably my most used after deckchair 
gold--I don't use often but looks great with my blue eyes! 
coco beach-- I love this color so pretty!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 16, 2007)

Tan
Vanilla
White
Golder's Green


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 17, 2007)

I have fallen in love all over again with Gold Mode from the Rushmetal collection. Such a gorgeous gold, and it goes on like a dream!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

I LOVE most of my pigments, but the ones I LOVE most are Coco and Lily White.  I don't use them much because I'm afraid of running out (I only have samples).  I'm crossing my fingers that they'll be re-released soon so I can get full-size ones, and probably a back up of each.  Then I'll use them more.


----------



## alehoney (Dec 17, 2007)

I like cornflower!!! i also like Blue brown, smoke signal, old gold, melon and fuchsia.


----------



## Julzie (Dec 18, 2007)

Love Vanilla, Sweet Sienna, Your Ladyship, Melon, Lily White & Tan


----------



## nibjet (Dec 18, 2007)

vanilla! I use it every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like Silver Fog, Violet, and Lovely Lily.  the Rebel Rock Blue is another favorite, but I rarely use it because I only have a small sample.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

I find my self reaching for my Violet, Teal, Pink Pearl & Accent Red, I love Fuchsia Too


----------



## user68 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_vanilla! I use it every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

I havent tried the vanilla yet


----------



## elib067 (Dec 20, 2007)

forest green, your ladyship, and violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous


----------



## Divinity (Dec 21, 2007)

Blue brown - hands down.  There are like three different colors in that pigment!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 21, 2007)

RR blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quickfrost

Gold Stroke

Dark Soul

Violet/Viz-a-violet (look so similar on me)

Forest, Kelly,Emerald, and Deep Blue Green(s)!!!!


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 21, 2007)

I love SUNPEPPER!!! also deep blue green, & deckchair.


----------



## fluorescent (Dec 28, 2007)

Ahhh pigments, my new obsession! The one I have been using every day at the moment is Pink Bronze - that shade is amazing, especially seeing as it's summer here in NZ! I have tanned skin and it is great to use on the cheeks as a highlighter, and mix with lipgloss to get a really nice peachy-copper lip colour. Definitely a staple!

I also LOVE White Gold...that pigment is way versatile, can be used with almost anything really! I love using it for glittery night-time looks


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2007)

Gold mode and golden olive.


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 30, 2007)

i just recently bought golden olive & refects antique gold. love them BOTH!


----------



## Catcat (Dec 30, 2007)

Golden Olive
Your Ladyship


----------



## Sshaythiel (Jan 1, 2008)

Silver Fog, Violet, Teal, Golden Olive


----------



## flammabletaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Cocomotion
Rushmetal
Golden Olive
Off the Radar
Sweet Sienna
Teal


----------



## alwaysbella (Jan 9, 2008)

VANILLA! Emerald Green!!! TEAL!!!!!!!! all the pigments i have I LOVE but this more =)


----------



## nelkie (Jan 9, 2008)

kitschmas, frost


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hiii :} this is my first post here .. and my favorite pigments would be:*
*blue brown <3*
*old gold*
*tan *
*copper sparkle*
*i loooooved mauvment but it was out of stoke in all mac stores in Kuwait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## cno64 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeSerT*RoSe* 

 
_*Hiii :} this is my first post here .. 
i loooooved mauvment but it was out of stoke in all mac stores in Kuwait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_*
*
*
*
*
**

"Mauvement" is still on the U.S. site:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Search Results

I love it too; if I didn't already have two full-sizes, I'd order more!*


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 14, 2008)

cno64 thx for the link .. ur so lucky having 2 full jars of mauvement ;>


----------



## cno64 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeSerT*RoSe* 

 
_cno64 thx for the link .. ur so lucky having 2 full jars of mauvement ;>_

 
You're quite welcome! 
I hope you get all the Mauvement your heart desires!
It *is* a great shade. My stockpile of MAC taupe pigments is ridiculous ...


----------



## marsgirl23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Vanilla is my daily HG - it appears that I'm in agreement with just about everyone else on this! I also absolutely *adore* Gold Mode (I might have to do the GBNF on this one!!) Melon and Helium.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunpepper 
Vanilla 
Aire-de-Blu

I really wanna pick up Tan & Pink Bronze

My least fave: FROST... blehhhhhhh cant believe I bought it


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 31, 2008)

Golden Olive..and my ultimate love Entremauve


----------



## damsel (Jan 31, 2008)

subtle & sweet sienna


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

golden olive, forest green, golden lemon, blue steel


----------



## FaiRySWeeTie (Feb 6, 2008)

I love some neutral vibrant colors : Goldenaire, Vanilla also brown ones : subtle, coco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... And oups mauvement too


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 6, 2008)

My faves:
Smoke Signals (!!!)
Vanilla
Fuschia
Sweet Sienna
Jardin Aires

Least fave:
Violet. What a "blah" color.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 13, 2008)

Entremauve - Oh how I _love_ this pigment... It is perfection <3
Softwash Grey
Vanilla
Naval Blue

I don't own very many pigments but I intend on remedying that situation this year


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Old Gold, Kelly Green and Forest Green. Those are the three I use the most.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Mauvement and Revved Upp. Mauvement for being a sparkly taupe/neutral e/s that pop for being neutral and Revved Upp for being apricot/pink/rose that makes my brown skin look like instant springtime or I was on the beach sipping a fruity drink. Love.


----------



## gohgoomah (Feb 14, 2008)

*MUST HAVE pigments!*

what are some of the must have pigments from MAC !? i'm just starting my pigment collection and i'm trying to debate which to get~~ TIA


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

What's your colouring? We can't just pull random names out and hope they'll flatter you.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Here are pigments that I feel flatter anyone: Melon, Golden Olive, Vanilla, Tan.


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Rose and White Gold will also go with just about any colouring IMO.

Though it will help if you say the colour of your skin, eye and hair


----------



## matsubie (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

vanilla, pink opal, melon pigment....

these are the only ones i've used....  =P


----------



## frocher (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Vanilla, copperized, mauvement, forest green, and golden olive.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Vanilla, Golden Lemon, Teal, Violet, Golden Olive, Melon


----------



## elleread (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Dark Soul is amazing! I think it would flatter most skin/eye tones as a shading for the outer V...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

I really like Violet, Teal, Revved-Up, Pastorale, Golden Olive and Kitschmas.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST HAVE pigments!*

Another vote for Dark Soul & Teal I think suit most tones.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 29, 2008)

So im just starting up my pigment collection. I just got my first one today...Blue Brown. So gorgeous...reminds me of club e/s!! Anyways...any ideas?? I really dont know where to start. haha!! I've got fairly tan skin, brown eyes, black hair. You can look to my avi for what i look like.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 29, 2008)

Teal
Blue
Emerald Green

my top 3 fav I can't live without! lol


----------



## sofabean (Jul 4, 2008)

i love vanilla. that's the only one i find myself reaching for constantly.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

Pigments I LOVE include forest green, softwash grey, nightlight, entremauve, smoke signals and sweet sienna. There are so many I haven't tried, though, ha.


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

vanilla, teal, blue brown, forest green,sunpepper and melon.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FaiRySWeeTie* 

 
_I love some neutral vibrant colors : Goldenaire, Vanilla also brown ones : subtle, coco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... And oups mauvement too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same way!
I _*LOVE*_ Coco, Coco, Coco, Coco, Coco and Coco.
Also Coco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If MAC brought that one back, I think I would collapse with joy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I also adore Subtle, Mauvement, Sunnydaze and Goldenaire.
Silver Fog is fantastic, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come on, Overrich!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 6, 2008)

everysingle freakin' pigment everrr....I find them morre useful than shadows. Love 'em!!! I'd marry them if i weren't already married to a mannnnn. =D


----------



## lizziefishie (Jul 7, 2008)

I looove old gold (my first pigment!), vanilla, melon, golden lemon, white gold, pink opal, pastorale, chartreuse, & all the metal pigments (especially platinum & rose gold!).

everyone loves emerald green but i just can't seem to get it to work on me.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol!! Man i read this pigment thread and I was interested in finding out 
which pigments were mentioned most, so i decded to tally them all up on a 
notepad, i did all 12 pages of this in a little under an hour, here are the 
results, i hope this helps someone out lol.

# of votes/Name of pigment
5 Accent Red
1 Acid Orange
3 Aire-De-Blu
13 All-Girl
12 Apricot Pink
5 Azreal Blue

1 Black Black
7 Blue (frost)
4 blue (Rebel Rock collection)
26 blue Brown
1 Blue Storm
6 Bright Fuschia
1 Burnt Burgandy

11 Charteruese
14 Chocolate Brown
1 Clear Sky blue
36 Coco
19 Coco Beach
2 Cocomotion
2 Copper (metal)
6 copperclast
9 Coppersparkle
2 Copperized
9 Cornflower

15 Dark Soul
8 Dazzleray
24 Deckchair
10 Deep Blue Green
3 Deep Purple

6 Emerald Green
14 Entremauve

12 Fairylight
8 Fuschia
3 Frost
8 Forest Green

9 Gold (metal)
5 Gold Dusk
6 Gold Mode
2 Gold Stroke
19 Golden Lemon
47 Golden Olive
6 Golders Green
2 Grape
2 Green (frost)
4 Green Brown

9 Helium

3 Jardin Aires

11 Kitchmas
17 Kelly Green

8 Lily White
13 Lovely Lily

1 Marine Ulta
4 Maroon
9 Mauvement
43 Melon

13 Nightlight
9 Naked
4 Naval Blue

29 Old Gold

2 Revved up
1 Rich Purple
9 Ruby Red
3 Rushmetal
25 Rose

4 Silver Fog
4 Shimmertime
4 Smoke Signal
9 Softwashed Grey
6 Steel Blue
8 Sunnydaze
13 Sunpepper
7 Sweet Sienna

1 Off the Radar
11 Pink Bronze
13 Pink Pearl
14 Pink Opal
3 Pinked Mauve
3 Platinum
1 Primary yellow

1 Red

34 Tan
37 Teal
1 True charteruese
2 Turquoise (Matte)

1 White

56 Vanilla
29 Violet
4 viz-a-violet

2 Quick Frost

5 Yourladyship

As i was tallying up the list, i noticed that different people had the same 
top favorite pigments on their list.  For instance those who loved Teal 
LOVED violet, Those who loved Coco loved Deckchair... etc... I try to group 
them.
Group #1 who loved BRIGHTS they picked-- Teal, Violet, Pink Pearl,Golden 
Lemon, Golden Olive, Tan, Fuschia, Bright Fuchia, Chartuerse, Melon, 
cornflower, Kelly Green
Group #2 who loved NEUTRALS picked-- Deckchair, Vanilla, Coco, Tan, Your 
Ladyship, Pink Opal, Goldenaire, Sutble, Sunnydaze, Melon, Rose, Old Gold, 
Softwashed grey, Lovely Lily
..And of course the picture of my tablet >.<


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 11, 2008)

Is there anything _close_ to bluebrown????

I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Well I have to say that for the most part, I LOVE all the pigments I have but I'll cut it down.

Helium: BEST PIGMENT EVER. So it's crap as far as payoff goes on the eye. But it is so versatile. I love the red duochrome which makes it a perfect blush for someone like me. It makes an amazing highlight for the eyes, and mixed with Pink Pearl does well anywhere.

Jardin Aires: So versatile. This is for me what Vanilla is for many other people-it's a great neutral without screaming neutral. Mix it with Pink Pearl, Helium, or anything.

Mutiny: I love my blues and this is such a nice bright sky blue. The payoff on this is blissful, and you could feasibly use this over a Paint as a shadow.

Aire-de-Blu: This is not a beginners pigment. There isn't a ton of payoff with it; it is very light. It also is not as frosty as say, Jardin Aires. It's a different sort of texture in that it balls up a lot more and it's not flaky like say, Jardin Aires. This is amazing for doing soft, ethereal looks. I can see why it came out with Danse as the shadows in the collection were softer and this is very soft. Very light true blue with silver sparkle.

Golden Lemon: This is love. Frosty golden yellow...need I say more? I use it whenever I do a tropical-inspired look, and it's not overtly yellow so I can blend it out as a brow highlight.

Violet: It looks dark in the jar but it is so beautiful. It is what I go to when I want something simple-a light purple or a white shadow on the lid and this in the crease. Works every time.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 14, 2008)

I love all my pigments, really i do, i have collected about 60+ over the years and the only colors i dislike in pigments are all the blues.

I guess ill choose the ones i use often, im very very very warm toned, golds and taupes match me.

Your ladyship - Gorgeous creamy color, champagne with golden specs, great for highlighting and lid color.  If i had to keep one pigment from my whole collection it would be this one.

Coco - Gorgeous taupe color, i can see myself wearing this when im 70 years old.

Gold(metal) - As a girl on MUA described it, a pigment that turns into liquid gold when wet!?! gorgeous..!

Violet - Best vibrant purple around

Pink Bronze - Golden pink color, the only pink i ever wear

Rose Gold - It reminds me of shiny pennies, to me it looks like a darker version of woodwinked.

..they are all really great, many L/E pigments are getting extremely hard to find 1 year ago you could find coco, subtle, sunnydaze, coco beach, entremauve, maroon on ebay all the time, now not so much, and when i see them they go for $60 dollars a jar, if your lucky you can find sellers here who sell off their pigment collection, but you pretty much have to be online the moment they post it because the top pigments go out fast.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a very hard question. There are so many amazing pigments by an array of amazing brands. 

MAC Pigments
-Gold
-White
-Pure White
-Dark Soul
-White Gold
-Rose Gold
-Old Gold
-Gold Stroke
-Gold Mode
-Reflects Gold
-Marigold
-Gold Dusk
-Cocomotion
-Goldenaire
-Copperized
-Lust Dust
-Mauvement
-Platinum
-Naked
-Reflects Pearl
-Silver Glittery Brilliance
-Lark About
-Silver Fog
-Softwash Grey
-Polished Ivory
-Pink Opal
-Helium
-Your Ladyship
-Vanilla

NYX pigments
-Nude
-Gold
-Yellow Gold
-Pearl
-Crystal
-Silver
-Charcoal
-Black
-White
-Mocha
-Walnut
-Apple

Urban Decay pigments
-Gunmetal
-Yeyo
-Goddess
-Rockstar
-Protest
-X
-Smog

Misc Pigments

Lancome La Poudre Aux Yeux
-Golden Sunrise
-Pink Seduction

Barry M Dazzle Dusts
-Gold Green
-Gold Iridescent
-Green Iridescent
-Fawn
-Silver Brown
-Old Gold
-Pale Silver
-Blue Silver
-Emerald Green
-Silver 

Benefit Lust Duster
-Goldilocks
-Snow Bunny
-Nugget

Girlactik Sparkle Single
-White Gold
-Midnight Black
-Antique Gold
-Multi Jewels
-Champagne
-Silver
-Brown

Napoleon Perdis Loose Eye Dust
-Shiny Gold
-Golden Beige
-Opal
-White Gold
-White Sparkle
-Silver Grey
-Champagne

Jelly Pong Pong Venus Magical Pearl
-Worship
-Immortal
-Ambrosia

Bourjois Multi Shimmer Loose Powder
-Bleu Swimming Pool 24
-Rayon Vert 06

Splash
-Sparkling Crystallina
-Whale Tale
-Silver Wave

LA Colors
-Snow White
-Sunshine
-Black Pearl
-Honeysuckle

TINte
-Golden Lava
-Midnight Platinum
-Nikki Pink

Splash Eye Shimmer
-Ocean Pearl
-Black Sea
-Neptune's Gold
-Sunkiss Gold
-Starlight Sand
-Coastal Beige
-Silver Cloud
-Gold Treasure

Moon Shimmer Pearl Powder
-Pale Gold
-Brown

Loreal HIP Pigments
-Exciting
-Restless
-Tenacious
-Intrepid

and more...


----------



## ninjakotte (Jul 16, 2008)

teal <3
golden olive
golden lemon
chartreuse
white gold
frozen white
rr blue
naval blue


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am in LOVE with Mauvement =) .... I'm already looking for back ups and I've only used it once =)  Vanilla is also a Fave


----------



## cno64 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I am in LOVE with Mauvement =) .... I'm already looking for back ups and I've only used it once =)_

 
I guess you probably know that Mauvement is to be re-released with the Overrich collection in August.
I, too, love it and would buy more, except that I already have two full-sizers.


----------



## aimee (Jul 17, 2008)

im in love with steel blue its my fave


----------



## KikiB (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay my two new loves? Fuschia and Royal Flush. Royal Flush is nice because it's not exactly a maroon but it's not pure red either, and Fuschia is so versatile. I can mix it for a cheek colour, or I can use it with my pink shadows.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 31, 2008)

subtle and melon


----------



## lanslady (Jul 31, 2008)

*Frost-*perfect highlighter
*Rose*-I always get asked what I'm wearing when I wear this, and it looks great when mixed with lip gloss as a lip color!
*Blue Brown*-this is one color I didn't think I'd like, and it is one of my tops.  I think it is sooooo beautiful on, I love the how the color changes from different angles.
*Pink Bronze*-OMG-looooove this one.  I wear it way too much, it just looks so great with my fair complexion.  I can't get enough of it.
*Charteuse*-Just got it, and all I can say is...WOW!  I love yellows/greens, especially bright ones, and this one is perfect.  I love how perfectly shimmery it is.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

I have 2 pink ones that I really love:

Apricot pink(MAC) is the most gorgeousest pink lip color ever! I LOVE IT
Shell pink (Missha) is a gorgeous pink/gold/peachy pink. Applied wet is like OOOOOOOOOOOhhhh...

Blue Brown makes awesome eyeliner, and lid color.

I really want Dark Soul, Teal and Melon tho


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 1, 2008)

Coco, Mutiny, Golden Olive and Silver for sure!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

*Yaaay for pigments! They are amazing!

I love all the purples, especially the Darker Purples.*

*I have many other Loves among the pigments,
 (which I think I've been neglecting lately in favor of the new MES) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*but my Favorite Pigment of All Time is definitely 

*~* Entremauve *~*    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## revinn (Aug 1, 2008)

Old Gold is my absolute favorite. What a weird, unique, beautiful color. Melon comes in at a close second; I love orangey colors on my blue eyes, and this one has pink and gold in it that really goes nicely with my hair.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Aug 3, 2008)

I heart Green Brown & Mutiny.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am in love with Sweet Sienna!!!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 8, 2008)

Rose...its a serious multitasker. Works on eyes, cheeks, AND lips. Naked is another love of mine.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 14, 2008)

sweet sienna is my favourite but i also love bright fushia


----------



## pensive (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not really good with working with pigments but I do love vanilla, fairylight, and blue brown.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 17, 2008)

i find pigments easier to work with than shadows - they seem to blend easier for me.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Antique gold....Its amazing and suits anyone!


----------



## mactabby (Aug 19, 2008)

I just got clear sky blue and omg I LOVE it. The color is SO pretty. I just need to get used to working with it now. *lol* It's my first matte pigment.....


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 30, 2008)

ok I'm such an idiot! I got rid of my MELON pigment cuz at first I didn't know how to use it and plus I had ton of eyeshadows! And now I want it back! LOL

At the moment I'm using Rushmetal! it's bold but great on indian complexion tone! Rushmetal with either Embark and Ricepaper as highlight or Rushmetal and Black Tied!


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 30, 2008)

I adore Teatime even more than my beloved Teal !


----------



## hedgehog2484 (Sep 1, 2008)

I like many but my absolute favorites are Goldenaire and Sweet Sienna.  Lovely Lily is up there, too.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet SIenna wet is the hottest thing i have ever seen in my life!
I also love Coco, Your Ladyship, Deckchair, Naked and Blonde's Gold


----------



## Nemesis K. (Sep 9, 2008)

I love them all.  Some more than others.  Pigments are just so incredibly amazing and have so many uses... Although for me, mostly, they are really badass eyeshadows.  

I also love how they are so concentrated... YOu can buy a huge pot and it lasts forever.  I have a bunch of samples I got from a friend that I use all the time and I barely made a dent in them....

My favourite EVER is:

Old Gold

This colour is SO AMAZING.  I love how from across the room, it looks so neutral and subtle.  Up close - bam.  It's so shimmery.   Best of both worlds.  Appropriate for day and night.  And so incredibly unusual.

Others:

Any of the metal pigments (I really wish these came out with afull line, all different colours)
Emerald green (This colour is such a proper green-green.  I love green so much.)
Green olive
Jardin aires (Some people use vanilla for everything... I use Jardin aires)
Blue brown (I seldom wear this as eyeshadow, but I wear it all the time as a lower eyeliner)
Lark About (sooo pretty)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

My favourite pigment everr is grape and then Vanilla. Grape is gorgeous I wear it all the time.

I use Vanilla as a highlight, I dont really like it anywere else.


----------



## animacani (Sep 20, 2008)

hey , im looking for a nice pigment that I can use everyday.. It doesnt have to be brown though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Im a nc42 by the way if that helps


----------



## cno64 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_hey , im looking for a nice pigment that I can use everyday.. It doesnt have to be brown though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im a nc42 by the way if that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course, a lot depends on your taste, eye color and the look you want to achieve.
Since you asked, I think these would be worth checking out:
Rose - especially pretty if you have brown hair and brown eyes.
Melon- See above.
Vanilla - works as a highlight for many different skin tones.
Mauvement - gorgeous rich taupe with very subtle plummy tones.
Coco - IF you can find it! My all-time favorite; I love this on just about everybody, BUT it's become almost impossible to find. Mauvement, which should be pretty readily available right now, is _somewhat_ similar.

I think your best bet is to go to a MAC store or counter, and just play around until you find the right one for you.
It will be great fun, and totally worth the effort!
Hope this helps ...


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 21, 2008)

Fave all-around pigment:  Sweeeeet Sienna!  Such a gorgeous color, and even though I bought a full jar which i prob. won't get through, I almost wish I'd bought a second.


----------



## animacani (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Of course, a lot depends on your taste, eye color and the look you want to achieve.
Since you asked, I think these would be worth checking out:
Rose - especially pretty if you have brown hair and brown eyes.
Melon- See above.
Vanilla - works as a highlight for many different skin tones.
Mauvement - gorgeous rich taupe with very subtle plummy tones.
Coco - IF you can find it! My all-time favorite; I love this on just about everybody, BUT it's become almost impossible to find. Mauvement, which should be pretty readily available right now, is somewhat similar.

I think your best bet is to go to a MAC store or counter, and just play around until you find the right one for you.
It will be great fun, and totally worth the effort!
Hope this helps ..._

 
Thanks alot!! I think im gonna ge3t rose  and coco or mauvment =) Since I do have brown eyes and brown hair , haha


----------



## KTB (Sep 22, 2008)

I love Your Ladyship!!  It's my perfect highlight.  I also love Deckchair and Jardin Aires as neutrals.

For colour I like Emerald Green, Mutiny, and Golden Lemon.


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 28, 2008)

i love mutiny soooo much! i wore it last night as a smoky eye with urban decary zero, some falsies and tropical slimshine, was goin 2 post an ftod but u cant really see the makeup properly. blondes gold is amazing!


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Rose - especially pretty if you have brown hair and brown eyes.
Melon- See above.
Vanilla - works as a highlight for many different skin tones.
Mauvement - gorgeous rich taupe with very subtle plummy tones.
Coco - IF you can find it! My all-time favorite; I love this on just about everybody, BUT it's become almost impossible to find. Mauvement, which should be pretty readily available right now, is somewhat similar._

 
So funny you should say these colors, I was at MAC today on my lunch hour, if I don't have anything to do at lunch I will often go there and just look at makeup, I think the ladies are thinking I'm a stalker!! Lol!  The ones I liked were Rose, Melon, Vanilla and Mauvement.  One you didn't mention was tan, that was also very nice. I didn't see Coco was that a LE?


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 28, 2008)

Violet
Teal
Old Gold
Fuschia
oh, and the original Blue


----------



## .k. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say I only have one and its VANILLA. Its awesome over eyeshadow base and under eyeshadow to give more vibrancy, for the highlight of cheek, brows, and nose. It also works well mixed in with moisturizer to give a pretty glow. Oh and for the inner eyecorners too. its awesome!


----------



## cipelica (Oct 28, 2008)

Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!! Vanilla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

N/A


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love *Naked*. its great for highlighting and also on the lid. I think its my fav item out of many i have loved for a long time. Pigments are so rich. I also had a grape phaze but i love it...Along with lanscape green...i love to use it with a pink shadow..lanscape green and pink its beautiful..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sum i used not so much but still love are:
bell bolttom blue
muitiny
golden lemon
pink
fuschia


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would have to say:

Vanilla
Chocolate
Naked
Fairylite
Teal
Lilly
Golden Olive


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 29, 2008)

I love, love, love pigments!  My faves include kitchmas, vanilla, fuschia, copper sparkle, melon, fairylite, blue brown, green olive. My all time fave was frost. Is that what it was called?? I haven't seen it in awhile but i used to rock it every single day. it had these awsome like chunky sparkly look and i wore it the whole year after my 21st birthday. sadly, my sister's puppy ate it, along with my playboy bunny lipstick that mac had out that same year


----------



## xxAngelxx (Oct 31, 2008)

My favorites (so far): 
Golden Olive
Fairylite
Rose
Subtle
Coco Beach


----------



## nico (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I love, love, love pigments! My faves include kitchmas, vanilla, fuschia, copper sparkle, melon, fairylite, blue brown, green olive. My all time fave was frost. Is that what it was called?? I haven't seen it in awhile but i used to rock it every single day. it had these awsome like chunky sparkly look and i wore it the whole year after my 21st birthday. sadly, my sister's puppy ate it, along with my playboy bunny lipstick that mac had out that same year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Frost will be available again .Wait for Little Darlings collection


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Frost will be available again .Wait for Little Darlings collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You have no idea how happy that made me! I loved my frost dearly, I know a lot of people thought it was too chunky but for whatever reason, it really worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks, I might have to forgive that husky..


----------



## Dreama (Nov 5, 2008)

Naked, Chocolate Brown, Sunnydaze and Dark Soul. I love 'em.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 5, 2008)

Melon
Fairylite
Blue Brown
Lovely Lily
Lark About
Vanilla


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 5, 2008)

melon,vanilla, violet.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 7, 2008)

Pigments are all I wear and my must haves are (it's very hard to only pick a few, theres so many I love):
Vanilla #1
Chocolate Brown or Coco Beach
sweet sienna
Blondes Gold
Apricot Pink (great over blush too)
Coco (or coco look alike)
Forest Green


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vanilla is my most favorite pigment of all! I love using it as a highlight. I have Electric Coral as well but I'll probably use it as a blush or as an eyeshadow. I have 2 Dark Soul pigments and Off the Radar coming in the mail. I'm planning on getting Fuschia, Lark About, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive, Copper Sparkle, Violet, Naked, Gold, Chartreuse, Frozen White, Melon, Pink Opal, Rose, Pink Bronze, Platinum, Teal, Tan and Lark About soon after I get the Dame Edna collection next month.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Vanilla is my most favorite pigment of all! I love using it as a highlight. I have Electric Coral as well but I'll probably use it as a blush or as an eyeshadow. I have 2 Dark Soul pigments and Off the Radar coming in the mail. I'm planning on getting Fuschia, Lark About, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive, Copper Sparkle, Violet, Naked, Gold, Chartreuse, Frozen White, Melon, Pink Opal, Rose, Pink Bronze, Platinum, Teal, Tan and Lark About soon after I get the Dame Edna collection next month._

 


Isnt Vanilla the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Along with it being my #1 highlight color I sometimes wear it lightly under my cheek bone line to add contour. Most of the Overrich collection have turned into my favorites. MAC has so many great colors my top "10" favorites has turned into top 20, lol. Pink Pearl is a great one too, many of the "pinks/mauves" are great over blush along with on the eyes.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 11, 2008)

my 1 pigment and absolute favorite would be NIGHT LIGHT i'm pretty sure its LE


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Isnt Vanilla the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Along with it being my #1 highlight color I sometimes wear it lightly under my cheek bone line to add contour. Most of the Overrich collection have turned into my favorites. MAC has so many great colors my top "10" favorites has turned into top 20, lol. Pink Pearl is a great one too, many of the "pinks/mauves" are great over blush along with on the eyes._

 
I've been wanting Pink Pearl for like ever!!! I'm in love with the pigments now and it makes me want to buy more lol


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I've been wanting Pink Pearl for like ever!!! I'm in love with the pigments now and it makes me want to buy more lol_

 

Pink pearl is great and your so right it makes you want to buy more and more. It's such a addiction, lol


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 16, 2008)

MELON!! 
Don't know why I didn't get it sooner.


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Was coco LE? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Was coco LE? I don't see it on the website._

 
Yes it was LE - 2005 D'Bohemia Collection. 

Maybe one of the sample sellers will have some, you could look in the clearance bin here as well or your best bet for a jar would be to try ebay, but mind the counterfeits!!


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahh...how does one choose a favorite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My faves differ based on my mood...right now, I'm loving Coco...yesterday, it was Cool Pink.  Tomorrow?  Who knows!  LOL


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Was coco LE? I don't see it on the website._

 

If you want to try Coco there are a few sample sellers that have it and like Panda said sometimes you can find full jars on Ebay but be careful. Ebay has lots of fake Coco's among other colors. MAC Made quite a few colors after Coco that look alot like it if you don't want to pay for the higher cost of Coco. There are some good sample sellers here and I also sell it. A suggestion, I'd ask how long they have been selling samples since it's a old color and the long time sellers usally have a original to compare old colors too. I have a original of every rare/LE I sell and even though I can tell fakes 99% the time it still comes in handy to have the originals just to make sure and to double check
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want suggestions of people to buy from feel free to PM someone and they can give you some good seller names.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd have to say Melon. I just love it, it's so gorgeous with a brown smokey eye.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




second fave would go to Vanilla.. its gorgeous as well..


----------



## HoneyLicious (Nov 18, 2008)

my current favourite is Museum Bronze.


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_If you want to try Coco there are a few sample sellers that have it and like Panda said sometimes you can find full jars on Ebay but be careful. Ebay has lots of fake Coco's among other colors. MAC Made quite a few colors after Coco that look alot like it if you don't want to pay for the higher cost of Coco. There are some good sample sellers here and I also sell it. A suggestion, I'd ask how long they have been selling samples since it's a old color and the long time sellers usally have a original to compare old colors too. I have a original of every rare/LE I sell and even though I can tell fakes 99% the time it still comes in handy to have the originals just to make sure and to double check
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want suggestions of people to buy from feel free to PM someone and they can give you some good seller names._

 
Thank you! I don't even know what coco looks like. haha! I'll look into it more.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Was coco LE? I don't see it on the website._

 
Yep, unfortunately Coco was LE, and extremely hard to find now.
Subtle, which is similar, is more recent, and might be a _*little *_easier to find.
I have Coco, so if you'd like for me to send you a sample, please PM me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

I could never pick just one fave pigment. I have only 10 full size but a looooot of samples. I would say my faves are:

Perm/Pro: Vanilla, Emerald Green, Chartreuse, Blue Brown, Tan, Rose
LE: Mutiny, Heritage Rouge, Accent Red, Smoke Signals

hummmm...this was a very hard decision for me, I heart all my pigments :/


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

I *love* pink opal and vanilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well.. I pretty much love every pigment


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 20, 2008)

My current faves are:

Museum Bronze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - perfect for the crease/outer v
Coco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - perfect as a lid color
Fairylite  - perfect as a highlight (I use this with Bare Study PP underneath)
Old Gold  - perfect as a lid color
Sweet Sienna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - perfect as both lid and crease/outer v color
Heritage Rouge  - perfect as a pop of color in my usual smokey eye look (I put this in the outer half of my lid)

Pigments =


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

Melon
Vanilla
Golden Olive
Chocolate Brown
Teal
Kitschmas
Jardin aires


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 27, 2008)

Blonde's Gold-recent love
Chocolate Brown
Vis-a-Violet
Golden Olive
Heritage Rouge
Musuem Bronze
Gold Mode and Old Gold
Deep Purple, Entremauve, Grape,


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

Silver Fog, by far! Its the perfect silver.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know how I forgot to mention the amazingness that is...Mauvement!!! Such a gorgeous color, and it works for like every eye color.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Silver Fog, by far! Its the perfect silver._

 
Silver Fog is _*WONDERFUL!*_
I may end up actually having to *open* my backup of that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wear it all the flakin' time!
It's an unbeatable highlight, with greys.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Silver Fog is *WONDERFUL!*
I may end up actually having to *open* my backup of that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wear it all the flakin' time!
It's an unbeatable highlight, with greys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wear it all the time too- Alone or with other colors. It looks really cool when I mix it with some contact solution and wear it "wet".


----------



## HollieErin (Dec 9, 2008)

My current love is antique green. Museum bronze is a close second though.


----------



## verofu85 (Dec 16, 2008)

Melon
Teal
Violet
Emerald Green


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 16, 2008)

Vanilla
choc. brown
tan
naked
golden olive
Emerald Green


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

My favorites are:
off the radar
teal
antique green
chocolate brown


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Mutiny
Heritage rouge
Grape
and Lovely lily!!!


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 30, 2008)

My absolute favorites are Golder's Green and Deckchair!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotta add Naked to my previous list.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 30, 2008)

teal / mauvement
want entremauve


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue Brown


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rose
Golden Lemon


----------



## widdershins (Jan 3, 2009)

Vanilla
Teal
Golden Lemon


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't use my pigments a whole hell of alot, but lately I have been grabbing my White piggie ALOT!  I just really love the amount of shimmer that it has for a highlight.  

I also have a recent love of Provence, but it looks too buttery with some colours.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

golden olive
melon
tea time
vanilla
rose
rose gold
provence


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 3, 2009)

Teal
Mutnity
Violet
Golder's Green

all make me go gaga


----------



## chocedition (Jan 11, 2009)

my favs would have to be gold dusk,melon,azreal blue,milk,deep blue green,tan. Oh and for sparklies i adore reflects antique gold. when you put over top of blacktrack liner it makes it really pop.


----------



## aic (Jan 12, 2009)

perm/pro: violet, fuschia, deep blue green, teal.
LE: jardin aires, sweet sienna <3, bell bottom blue.


----------



## Rancas (Jan 12, 2009)

Jardin Aires
Sweet Sienna
Softwash Grey
Lovely Lily
Violet
Viz A Violet
Cornflower
Pinked Mauve
Teal
Gold Mode
Gold Stroke
Mutiny
Pastorale
Naked
Vanilla
Pink Opal
Fairylite


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 12, 2009)

golden olive, teal, violet, and vanilla.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

My new love: Old Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It looks gorgeous together with Teal or over Shadestick Sharkskin


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

Your Ladyship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Provence
Mutiny
Blondes Gold
Sweet Sienna
Vanilla
Violet
Grape
Cornflower
Naked


----------



## chocedition (Jan 13, 2009)

Melon, Gold Dusk, Azreal Blue, Chocolate Brown so far.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jan 17, 2009)

Vanilla is my hands down use almost everyday color but i also use 
Gold mode loads along with copperclast and my green brown


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 17, 2009)

tan
vanilla


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

I have tons and tons of pigments but i use  YOUR LADYSHIP daily and chartruese more often than not!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 18, 2009)

Reflects Antique Gold from Chill Collection. Awesome.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

Golden Olive
Fuchsia
Violet


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

at the moment i am loving emerald green, sweet sienna, ruby red and white gold. all very pretty!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohh, it's so hard!!! But I gotta say I have some favorites
Tan (use this the most out of all my pigments)
Blue Brown 
Old Gold
Violet
Blonde's Gold
Copperized
And recently I've been loving mauvement in the crease!


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

vanilla, copperbeam, steel blue, and melon


----------



## BLuSHJuNKiE (Feb 15, 2009)

Alll time favorites are MACs platinum & rose gold..



Couldnt live without them


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Old gold is absolutely amazing.  Lovely lily is a very pretty colour as well, I haven't been able to find a dupe for it!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

Old Gold and Pink Opal


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay I gotta do this in 2 different catagories, I just love them all so much. 

Ones I use thee most:
-Chartreuse
-Grape
-Violet
-Your Ladyship
-Antique Green 
-Kelly Green

Love them cause they are SO pretty:
-Chartreuse (love it so much it made both lists!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Deep Blue Green
-Pink Pearl
-Rose Gold

More may be added later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...especially pigments!


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

i love golden olive, pink bronze, vanilla, burnt burgundy (old but still beautiful) violet


----------



## enigma (Feb 25, 2009)

violet and teal are my favourite ones.


----------



## naceprettub (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't have a lot of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I find myself reaching for Pink Pearl and Cool Pink a LOT. Also, Pink Opal. And lol maybe Magenta Madness, which I believe is not eye safe but I can't help myself!!


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

melon!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

*Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

I know this may be a shock, but I don't own a single MAC pigment!!!  I know what rock have I been living under LOL... any recommendations on a couple to start out with?  I saw Vanilla and Tan mentioned a lot


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Vanilla hands down. Its one of the most versatile pigments ever, and such a pretty colour it can be used with almost any other colour! I love this pigment so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My pics for runners up would be Golden Olive, Chocolate Brown, Melon, Rose (I know some people hate the texture but its SO beautiful!) and may Violet, Fuschia and Teal


----------



## Tinnsla (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Vanilla is a definite must have. I also really like Naked, Melon, Naval Blue, Burnt Burgundy and Golden Olive.
I would recommend you get sample sizes first and if you run out of them you go get the full size, you get SO much with the full size (but get Vanilla in a full size, everybody loves it and it´s really versatile).


----------



## cipelica (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

*Vanilla!!!!*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Dark Soul.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

depends on what you're using it for. they all work great for the eyes, but some work great for other purposes too.

vanilla, your ladyship, provence, naked - great highlight colors for the eyes and you can honestly wear these on your cheeks too, but use a super light hand.

tan, melon, mega-rich = great cheek highlight colors

every other color is a must have in my opinion lol. i just love my MAC pigs.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

vanilla


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

i dunno if you like greens, but Golden Olive is my hands down favorite green pigment ever. It's so damn pretty. Looks awesome on every skin tone.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh!! I absolutely adore Blonde's Gold, Gold Mode, and Coco. I wish they weren't DCed :'(


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2009)

i wish i had bought a full sized blondes gold because it's so pretty! and my sample is almost out! 

i'm loving ruby red pigment recently - it's not red but it is a lovely colour that i team with purples and golds. oh and rose gold gets a mention - i don't use it too much because it's kinda messy but it looks so pretty when foiled!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

kay... vanilla gets another vote!!

you should try out, melon, chocolate brown, naked, golden olive, deep purple (pro), clear sky blue (pro), burnt Burgandy (pro).

As for limited edition.. coco, your ladyship, blondes gold, tea time, circa plum, sunnydaze... (you can probably find generous samples of these)


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

i say it depends on what you want it for and what colors you like!

vanilla is very versatile for sure...but i use my melon and tan pigments more...because i love shroom more for highlighting and use it even on my cheek bones...

so go with colors that you love!!


----------



## zzoester (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

It's funny that you posted this thread...you sound just like me. I have been thinking the same thing lately; I can't believe I don't own pigments but I have decided that Vanilla will be my first!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

I just bought my first pigment, which was Golden Olive I think it is such a gorgeous color, my first green shadow thingy but yeah, Try and get samples, but I think im headed to buy Vanilla =] Good Luck with finding your first great pigment


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

vanilla!!!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

you know exactly five months ago i asked my MAC ma the same thing and she suggested vanilla... and you know what i use it almost everyday now... it's so versatile... eyes, lips, cheeks...


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

where can i buy samples?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

MAC PIGMENT RARE, MAC, MAC PIGMENT SAMPLES, 1165CHERYL, MAC PIGMENT 1/2 TSP, FREE , MAC GLITTER , MAC METAL URGE, MAC PIGMENT, MAC PIGMENT LOT, MAC PIGMENT 8, 1165CHERYL, CHERYLSSHINYEYES, CHERYLS SHINY EYES, 1/2 tsp, MAC PIGMENT, Mac Samples U pick  this is a very good seller for pigment samples! she's super quick at posting and the samples are large and all authentic! cheryl is also on specktra so you can buy her sample lots on here via the sales forums - i think you have to have a certain amount of posts before you can view this forum though...

i actually prefer pink opal to vanilla - this one has a pinky sheen to it whihc i think is beautiful on the cheeks and lips and as a highlight or all over lid colour!

golden olive is absolutely gorgeous - you can dress it up or down so it looks good day or night. and teal pigment is great for any greeny eyed looks!

violet is a beautiful purple to have in your collection and i use this as eyeliner sometimes as well as a lid colour!

i also like golden lemon - i know it's not to everybodies taste because it's a lilttle chunky to work with but it's a lovely yellowy gold colour!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions!  I think I will start with vanilla and then get some samples of all the others...

Zzoster, I know what you mean!  After reading all the other posts about pigments I was like "Hey, what am I missing out on here?" haha!  I have been "collecting" shadows for years but I guess I was just a little unsure what pigments acutally were and they looked like something I might make a mess of myself with haha!  Thank goodness for Specktra, I am learning a lot here!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

I'd definitely recommend Vanilla. It's beautiful, and probably the most versatile.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Pigments are great! I press all mine - they are much easier to use that way


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

I just went to the CCO today and bought Melon and Fairy Lite pigments!  They didn't vanilla so I will have to get that from MAC.  Do they sell them at MAC counters?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

YAY for Fairylite - its been discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely colour!!

Pretty sure the only pigments you cant get at counters are pro colour pigments


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Thanks!  I don't remember seeing them at the counter by me.  But they had quite a few at the CCO so I will have to pick them up to add to my collection as I go


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG just tried Melon today and I LOVE it!  It's so pretty!  My fav!


----------



## smi5290 (Mar 10, 2009)

old gold 4 life!!!!!!


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

violet & teal are my favourites.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine would be: 

Old Gold 
Teal 
Reflect Teal
Vanilla
Melon 
Violet


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Ebay, make sure their in fact really MAC. There are scams out there! And you can do swaps


----------



## elementaire (Mar 21, 2009)

love Vanilla, Soft washed gray, teal and Violet


----------



## NikkiHorror (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got some neutrals recently: Goldenaire, Fairylite and Naked and Mega Rich. All three go well with Bamboo Eyeshadow.

I also got Royal Flush and Copper Beam but haven't had a chance to try them out.

I've had Dark Soul for awhile and it's growing on me...it's a rad color but it just has too much fallout.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Which pigment would you recommend to start out with?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_where can i buy samples?_

 
Cheryl's Shiny Eyes!!!!

MAC PIGMENT RARE, MAC, MAC PIGMENT SAMPLES, 1165CHERYL, MAC PIGMENT 1/2 TSP, FREE , MAC GLITTER , MAC METAL URGE, MAC PIGMENT, MAC PIGMENT LOT, MAC PIGMENT 8, 1165CHERYL, CHERYLSSHINYEYES, CHERYLS SHINY EYES, 1/2 tsp, MAC PIGMENT, Mac Samples U pick


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 26, 2009)

teal, vanilla, old gold


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite piggie has to be MAC Tan. I'm half Mexican and Filipino and Im really dark.  The Tan piggie really makes my eyes pop like a firecracker.  I also love Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown(a must), Marine Ultra and Violet.


----------



## Sayde (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet Sienna (great under Sharkskin w/ blue eyes)
Tea Time
Mauvement
Vanilla


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Old gold and Pink Pearl. <333


----------



## callison (Apr 25, 2009)

Teal, Steele Blue, Green Blue, Bright Fuschia


----------



## sugarbunny (Apr 28, 2009)

kitchmas is the ultimate. i use it on my cheekbones to highlight and make me shimmery... its sooo beautiful. i also love using pinked mauve as a blush.

shimmertime is my ALL TIME FAVORITE, but i used literally every SINGLE speck of it, and you can't get it anymore. if anyone has any they don't want or will share some of theirs in a sample jar for me, PLEASE MSG ME!!


----------



## makeuplover2326 (Apr 28, 2009)

my fav is vanilla because you can also use it as a highlighter on your cheek bone.....love it!


----------



## Altheea (May 8, 2009)

Golden Olive and Tan


----------



## nichollecaren (May 8, 2009)

I highly recommend Cheryl and Mac_mocha here on Specktra...their samples are generous. There is another seller, I dont know if shes on here, her name is Mary MadeBeautiful Cosmetics 4 U

I have bought from many, and these three sellers have given me the best service as well as pigments that I have never suspected the authenticity of.

There are many fake sample sellers, so beware. I have bought and gotten lots of fakes mixed in with the authentic.

I love Vanilla, Teal, Deep blue Green, Rebel Rock Blue and my newest love is Chocolate Brown...I'm considering a full jar of it-its soo pretty and versatile.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 8, 2009)

Vanilla is definitely a staple to have.  I also love Coco, Softwash Grey & Shimmertime!  I really need to try pressing some to make my life easier!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

mauvement (i need to get a full size soon!!)
gold stroke (gorgeoussss)
vanilla

i don't have too many p/m but i plan on getting some more!


----------



## cryS7al (May 10, 2009)

Tan, Vanilla & Pink Pearl


----------



## gingin501 (May 15, 2009)

Teal!!!!!  Love it!!!!!  I have more on order so I may add to my favs!


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Subtle is one that I always forget about until I REALLY need it. I wear it to interviews and meetings. Basically when I want something pretty but not OTT. 

Love it.


----------



## winkietoe (May 17, 2009)

Oohh Im loving this thread!  I just got some samples of pigments and im in LOVE with them, and wanted more recommendations!

Right now favorites are Blue Brown, and Fuchsia <3


----------



## kerasaki (May 17, 2009)

My favourite ever is vanilla because it's my favourite highlighter. It makes the cheekbones amazing!

I also love Violet (which unfortunately I lost and need to buy again), Jardin Aires, Naked (for a more natural look) and Pink Opal, again for highlighter. These are the ones I use more often.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_My faves: Coco, Pink Pearl, Golden Olive & All-Girl. I would seriously sell a kidney to get a full jar of All-Girl. _

 

LOLLLL OMG YOUR SO FUNNY!LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SakurasamaLover (May 17, 2009)

Nixie has an exact dupe of All-Girl, pricey but less then a kidney


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 19, 2009)

My most loved and used pigments in my collection would have to be:

Coco
Sweet Sienna
Golden Olive
Vanilla
Mauvement
Blonde's Gold
Tan
Melon
Old Gold
Quietly

Beautiful colours


----------



## MissVega (May 19, 2009)

MMM Pigments! I love pigments!!!

My favs/most used:
Gold Mode
Gold Dusk
Tan
Shimmertime
Lily White
Copper Sparkle (soo pretty but god I hated working with it until I got Penny S/S)

Helium
Pink Pearl
Viz-aViolet
Pinked Mauve
Apricot Pink
Milk
SOftwash Grey


I've been dying to get some Blonde's Gold. It looks so gorgeous but then again gold's are my weakness lol.


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

Melon, Teal, Violet, Mauvement (2008), Copperized, Gold Mode, Sweet Sienna

And I would like to buy Vanilla soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Violet with Grape is the best choice for those who has green eyes


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

my new fave is pink bronze!! it looks amazing when applied wet. it's kind of bronzey, orangey, pink-ish. it's love.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 1, 2009)

Copperized
Burnt Burgandy
Vanilla
Jardin Aires
Blue Brown
Chocolate Brown
are my all time fave's


----------



## louislover1 (Jun 3, 2009)

softwash gray is my favorite of all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it and its become a staple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have an addiction to MAC pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
others I love are... helium, blue brown, jardin ares, white gold, vanilla


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 3, 2009)

Fuschia is so pretty and versatile. It makes a really nice lipgloss!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla is a serious must-have for anybody.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

My fave pigments are Pink Pearl and Mauvement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

dang, i got a BNIB fullsize All Girl pigment from a seller here for 22 bucks. not too shabby. great color.


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 17, 2009)

my favs are 

Sunnydaze
Circaplum
Gold dusk
Mutiny
Pinked Mauve


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Vanilla is definitely a staple to have.  I also love Coco, Softwash Grey & Shimmertime!  I really need to try pressing some to make my life easier!_

 

Have you ever tried using sponge applicators first? First I apply my base and then apply the pigment with a old fashion sponge brush, I get very little if any fall out. I really squish it into the sponge and it stays on. Once I get the basics on then I use blending brush's. It works great for me and others I've suggested it to. If you try it let me know how it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another good thing with using the sponge type first is it squish's any of the pearly type colors which makes it so much easier.

I think Vanilla is the 1 full jar thats worth buying, I wear it 99% of the time and noticed it's mentioned in most of this thread. It's great for the eyes, cheekbones, ect... It's too bad they don't bring back some of the old colors like Green, I love the textures of those and the colors are great.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

vanilla and pink pearl. golden olive is amazing too


----------



## macJunki (Jul 1, 2009)

Blue Brown
Apricot Pink
Vanilla
Rose
Rose Gold
Royal Flush
Chartruese
Circa Plum
Pink Pearl
Reflects Antique Gold
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Off the Radar


----------



## bella_and_divin (Jul 4, 2009)

Love Museum Bronze

other faves:
Naked
Old Gold
Smoke Signal
Golden Olive
Heritage Rouge
Dark Soul

Just ordered Vanilla!!


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 5, 2009)

Melon and Coco


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

I love Vanilla and Naked.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2009)

Deep Blue Green
Grape
Teal


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love cocomotion, its gorgeous


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 13, 2009)

gold stroke
naked
vanilla
melon 
love them all


----------



## glowingface (Jul 13, 2009)

My fav happens to be all gold...Rose gold

Also, Museum bronze, Vanilla, Sweet sienna and blond's gold. gold mode.
did i mentioned too many?? can't decide..


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

I love Rose pigment. Can anyone tell me how i can make it into a lipgloss? Is it just mixing in with a clear gloss?

Thanks


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 16, 2009)

deckchair is my love... unfortunately its an LE that I got only a small sample of, please MAC repromote


----------



## meika79 (Jul 16, 2009)

Blue Brown
Teal
Cocomotion


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_I love Rose pigment. Can anyone tell me how i can make it into a lipgloss? Is it just mixing in with a clear gloss?

Thanks_

 
Yes, that's all you do.  It's a gorgeous lip color!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2009)

I love (in no particular order):

Sweet Sienna
Softwash Grey
Cocomotion
Lily White
Your Ladyship
Lark About
Smoke Signal (especially with Electra!)
Royal Flush
Subtle
Gold Mode
Kitchmas
Fuschia
Pinked Mauve
Accent Red

I would LOVE to see Deckchair come back (I missed that one) and Pink Pearl (also don't have that one!) - for now I'm using Mad Minerals to make up for my deprivation


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 19, 2009)

What brush do you use to apply pigments?


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_What brush do you use to apply pigments?_

 
Depending on where I'm putting it, and whether or not I'm using a mixing medium....but I use either the 228, 231 or 242.  For my crease I use the 217 most often.


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_What brush do you use to apply pigments?_

 
I usually pack piggies on to the lid over a base (rather than using them wet) so I use the 239 for that.
I love, love, love Antique Green. Violet & Vanilla are also favorites


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




totally need the Vanilla pigment now lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 27, 2009)

Vanilla
Subtle
Sweet Sienna
Burnt Burgundy
Your ladyship
Smoke Signals
Entremauve
Milk


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2009)

I love:

Tan
Gold Dusk
Coco
Entremauve
Your Ladyship
Deep Purple
Emerald Green
Softwashed Grey

Hands down Gold Dusk is my favorite pigment ever!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




totally need the Vanilla pigment now lol_

 
Maybe I have a defective gene or something, but I'm not that much in love with Vanilla pigment.
It's a great vanilla ice cream color, but it's fairly sheer.
Right now I'm loving Sugarshot eyeshadow, which I recently broke down and bought, in the inner corners.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

....


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 30, 2009)

I dont know what I'd do without vanilla, lol. I love it, on me it's not very sheer unless I make it sheer on purpose. I wear it 99.9% of the time, sometimes I put a color like your ladyship over it if I dont want too much shimmer.

Other fave's:

Sweet Sienna
Coco Beach
Grape
Naked
Deep Blue Green
Copperized
Pink Pearl
Forest green
then almost all from the Overich Collection

The list goes on & on. There's around 20-30 that are my must have favorites. All I wear are pigments due to all regular shadows bother my eyes.

Someone asked about what brush to use, to prevent fall out I use a sponge applicator first and apply the pigments, once blended as much as I can with that then I use a  regular brush. Once I started doing it that way I now have  zero fallout & save a lot of wasted pigment.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 31, 2009)

sweet sienna!
grape
smoke signals
vanilla


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

softwash grey
pink bronze
mauvement
vanilla
melon
violet
push the edge
cocomotion

my faves at the moment. <3


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 30, 2009)

I could not live without some Forest Green knocking around... love love love it.

And Teal, Teal goes with everything.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Aug 31, 2009)

I Love Cocomotion, and Lark About !!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 31, 2009)

Old Gold hands down for me! This is the true chameleon of the pigments...it will blend into just about anything it is multi faceted with lots of colors, almost reminds me of gold toned oil slick....I love it for creating a true peacock eye...I like to use it with Deep Truth,and parrot...sounds crazy but its stunning. It also is AWESOME for a dramatic foiled effect when wetted with Fix+


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Dusty Coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Burnt Burgundy
Heritage Rouge


----------



## kareno (Aug 31, 2009)

my fave pigments are coco, night light, chocolate brown, and sweet sienna


----------



## NellyKim (Sep 11, 2009)

my fave ............. naked, chocolat brown, sweet siena, museum bronze


----------



## nera_pooh (Sep 29, 2009)

rose
accent red
ruby red


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Old Gold and Jardin Aires.


----------



## xxainixx (Oct 1, 2009)

teal
heritage rouge 
blonde's gold


----------



## cno64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *longhornsgirl* 

 
_Old Gold and Jardin Aires._

 
Since I love neutral shadows, I wanted so much to love Jardin Aires, and I did order a jar, but it was just too peachy for NW15 me.
I like Blonde's Gold much better, but for some reason don't find myself reaching for it much.
My favorite, most adored, practically-build-a-shrine-to-it pigment of all time is ... drum roll ...
*COCO!*
MAC seriously needs to bring that one back!
Sad to say, there is just nothing else exactly like it.


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love:

Your ladyship
Forest green
Sweet sienna
Vanilla
Goldenaire
Rich purple
Cornflower


----------



## Tavia (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the Android pigment by Illamasqua, it's a sparkling black. I hope to do a makeup inspired look on my blog very soon.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a DEEEP love for pigments but my one true love is Deckchair. I knew from the moment I saw swatches that I was in love. I scored a full jar + a sample and am running low on my sample and don't want to open my jar yet! haha...


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 7, 2009)

Fucshia


----------



## Kesha (Dec 7, 2009)

Gold dusk and Rose


----------



## PlatinumV (Dec 7, 2009)

Dark Soul. I LOVE Dark Soul, it's a grey so deep, yet so chic and so full of wonderful nuance, I can wear it with everything!


----------



## Mopsly (Jan 7, 2010)

Mutiny
Kitchmas
Quietly
Viz-A-Violet
Museum Bronze (LE)
Dark Soul
Lovely Lily
Blue
Teal


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

Teal , Softwash Grey & Rose


----------



## Twinkelstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet sienna!!


----------



## socaldreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunnydaze, Frost, Deck Chair and Tan.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fairy Lite! I love it love it love it! I only have a sample for now, but I've got a full jar on the way which a friend sold to me. I couldn't imagine life without it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

pink pearl - a truely amazing lip gloss! try it people!!! i mix it with vaseline because i have run out of clear gloss but it works a treat!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

I looove my subtle pigment!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 13, 2010)

naked
jardin aires
blonde's gold
vanilla

violet
grape
deep purple

dark soul
black black
sweet sienna

;/ i can't pick just one


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't own that many, but I really love Mutiny and Naked (the perfect shimmery nude multipurpose product). I even got a backup of Mutiny when it hit CCO.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Milk, Sweet Sienna, Your Ladyship, Cocomotion, Vanilla and Steel Blue. I just recently picked up a bunch of old sized pigments at the MAC Warehouse sale.

Has anyone heard if MAC is going to drop the price on the Pigments now that they have decreased their size?


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Vanilla, Melon, Chocolate Brown, Mauvement


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

My favs are Lovely Lilac and the new Stacked1 pigments from Spring Color Forecast collection.


----------



## Care (Mar 27, 2010)

Deckchair, Sweet Sienna, Pink Opal, Golden Lemon

oh and Maroon!!!!


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 29, 2010)

naked, teal, fuchsia, grape, clear blue sky


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 30, 2010)

Dark Soul, Lovely Lily, Viz-a-Violet, Stacked 2!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

Melon, Blonde's Gold, and Smoke Signals (only have a sample of this :/)


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Gold Mode pigment + Museum Bronze are my absolute fave pigments and my fave pigment combo.  I was really conflicted at the CCO whether to get Circa Plum or Museum Bronze.  I made the right choice though, I love bronzy browns and this is a gorgeous one.  

I like Helium to highlight.  It's not the most subtle highlight out there but the pinky sheen is irresistibly pretty.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 16, 2010)

Teal, deep blue green pigment, push the edge, pink apricot, vanilla, mauvement


----------



## she (Apr 16, 2010)

naked will always and forever be my fav. i love both of the crushed metal stacks as well- fix+ helps to make them more "user friendly".


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 16, 2010)

Teal is the truth!!!  Love it!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 16, 2010)

Tan, Vanilla, and Melon.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue Brown
Cocomotion
Lemon Yellow
Teal
Museum Bronze (I think that's the name, it was in this past holiday collection)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

My Top 5 are:

Melon
Smoke Signal
Emerald Green
Gold Mode
Violet


----------



## Teggy (Apr 19, 2010)

Blue Brown.  I know I already have something similar, but it ALWAYS catches my eye in the store.  Someday....


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 19, 2010)

Your Ladyship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Limited Edition and not ashamed to say I bought one on ebay lol


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Naked, Teal, Blue Brown, Antique Green


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

Mauvement, Sweet Sienna, Deep Blue Green, Antique Green, Vanilla, and Pink Opal!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 20, 2011)

I love gold stroke and mauvement.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

Blue Brown
  	Cornflower
  	Teal


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2012)

Vanilla 	
 		Copperbeam 	
 		Magenta Madness 	
 		Pink Bronze 	
 		Melon 	
 		Rose 	
 		Naked


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Nov 30, 2012)

I have never bought a pigment  they are so intimidating and large and idk what id do to use a whole one I did find a site online who sold mac 1/4 pigments and i bought a few and I'm sure i will go back to buy more i like the idea of getting a bunch to try before i settle on any... If you have any bright colors especially pinks and glitter I'm your girl get op with me ASAP!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 6, 2012)

Maroon
  	Pink Vivid
  	Dusty Rose
  	Naked
  	Fairy Light
  	White Gold
  	Old Gold
  	Pastorale
  	Golder's Green
  	Green Space
  	Melon
  	Nightlight!!!


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 7, 2012)

Softwash Grey
  	Heritage Rouge
  	Gold Metal
  	Violet


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2012)

Blonde's gold
  	Jardin Aires
  	Golders Green
  	Old Gold
  	Golden Lemon
  	Violet
  	Teal


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 10, 2012)

In no particular order:
  	Tan
  	Pink Bronze
  	Blue Brown
  	Reflects Gold (technically it's a glitter)


----------



## liba (Dec 16, 2012)

Bloodline is my absolute favorite, followed by Aurora. The Family Crest gives me the smokiest eyes possible, too. Frozen White was the very first pigment I bought and I still like it all these years later.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 20, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Maroon
> Pink Vivid
> Dusty Rose
> Naked
> ...


	Forgot to add Museum Bronze and Tea Time.


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 4, 2013)

I love lovely lily... it has to be my all time favorite


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 4, 2013)

liba said:


> *Bloodline *is my absolute favorite, followed by* Aurora*. *The Family Crest *gives me the smokiest eyes possible, too. Frozen White was the very first pigment I bought and I still like it all these years later.


  	I love those as well!

  	Other favorites
  	Pink Pearl
  	Fairy Lite
  	Tan
  	Quietly
  	Old Teal
  	If It Sparkles
  	Rich Life
  	Most Darling/Tea Time
  	Circa Plum
  	Pink Bronze
  	Apricot Pink


----------



## 13lolagirl (Aug 4, 2013)

Old Gold


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 4, 2013)

Smoke Signals, Push the Edge, Brash and Bold, Mutiny, Gold Dusk, Blonde's Gold and the list goes on!  But, I love the green crushed  metal pigment set from last year.  That should be perm.  Or, they should use the same hues and make them pigmented pressed pigments.


----------



## CydYoshi (Aug 6, 2013)

Melon


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

Melon and Naked. They're very pretty as a highlight as well. Naked has been my highlight everyday since I bought it!


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 11, 2013)

The only one I've really loved is Reflects Copper glitter.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Softwash grey I think it's called, has a blue and purple duochrome, so beautiful like an opal


----------



## geeko (Dec 25, 2013)

Muavement old gold


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love helium- apricot pink-cornflower-pink vivid -pink bronze -pink Opal(lol basically anything pink)-lily white -your ladyship Ervin could go on and on. I'm a pigment addict.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2014)

I love them all. Right now a couple of my favs are tan, Your Ladyship, Goldenaire, Gold Mode, the list goes on & on. I've been experimenting & I freaking love the combos that come about with Nebula! I finally figured out how to make my Rose Gold 'work'.   I'm ISO for Softwashed in any size, so if anyone has it & doesn't show it much love, please PM me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 10, 2014)

I have softwash grey from a holiday collection I havent really used it.. I should though I really havent had the time to be creative and use my pigments as of late ive just been using the naked 3 palette every day lol
  my faves are rose, melon, aurora, mutiny, naked, blondes gold and goldmode


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

Absolutely adore vanilla and old gold .. Vanilla is my HG highlight !


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't own any pigments  I've never purchased any bc I've been intimidated to use them. Like the mess lol. I don't want to have pigment all over my face  But I think it's about that time. Any suggestions of first colors, like for everyday use? Btw does MAC give you at least a little teeny sample? Lol also, any tips and tricks on how to use them to avoid messes?


----------



## lisaxxxx (Feb 18, 2014)

Pressed pigment in light touch


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 18, 2014)

Melon
  Naked
  Tan
  Vanilla


  But Melon is the ultimate favorite.


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Vanilla is on my top favs list, but my absolute favorite is kitschmas, it's beautiful!


----------



## rockin (Aug 15, 2014)

My favourite, go-to pigment is Apricot Pink.

  I also love Melon, Pink Opal, Cornflower, Softwash Grey, Vanilla, Vintage Gold, White Gold amongst others.

  My favourite glitters are Reflects Gold, Reflects Transparent Teal and Reflects Transparent Pink.


----------



## sweeteternity (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a big pigment fan! 

  Naked
  Your Ladyship
  Sweet Sienna
  Vanilla
  Deckchair
  Tea Time
  Coco
  Heritage Rouge


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

Vanilla I absolutely love it oh and old gold


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 25, 2014)

Old gold and naked.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Blue Brown (My first and only, but I definitely plan to get more soon!)


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Vanilla and naked are both stunning


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

Vanilla and Mellon


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Tan


----------



## shereebee (Aug 29, 2014)

I like softwash grey, push the edge, dazzleray, full force violet, kitschmas, helium, and vanilla.


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Copperbeam


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

Melon & vanilla


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Copper Sparkle- Vanilla and Melon


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

Blue brown
  Deckchair (my first pigment)
  Naked
  Cocomotion


----------



## Kolleen (Sep 21, 2014)

Vanilla and Rose


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

Blue Brown and Melon


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 21, 2014)

Naked, Sweet Sienna, and Golden Olive.


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

i love MELON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Brown, Violet, Pink Bronze, Tan


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

Naked is my all time favorite! I use it every day


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 24, 2014)

Melon & pink bronze!


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

Without hesitation, my favorite pigment is Naked.


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

Tan & Vanilla are my go to!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Blue Brown (My first and only, but I definitely plan to get more soon!)


Blue brown!


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Coco -- wish they would bring it back!


----------



## mango13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Blue brown!


  It's getting a new piggy friend from Rocky Horror!!!


----------



## forqpyne (Sep 28, 2014)

Copperized, sunnydaze, vanilla,  kitschmas, pink opal


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pink opal, deckchair, coco, provence, sweet sienna, tan, goldenaire, coco beach, chocolate brown, and apricot pink.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Naked
Blue Brown
Accent Red
Melon


----------



## kimmyk (Oct 1, 2014)

Naked. Hands down.....love it with Ruby woo on the lips


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Blue Brown. I've used it over so many different eye pencils and paint pots, it's just so versatile!


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

Love these :
  Gold Stroke
  Copperbeam
  Rose Gold


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Although it's limited edition Ive been loving English Gilt


----------



## SparkleMum (Mar 7, 2015)

The day they re-release jardin aires I will Faint from happiness


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 7, 2015)

It's Not Easy Having A Good Time


----------



## Mardybum (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesterday I bought my first pigment, Tan, and it's pure love


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 12, 2015)

I love Blue Brown and Heritage Rouge


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Blue brown sounds interesting. Just bought my first pigment a few mnths ago and bought Rose. Pretty pink/burgundy color obviously


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 27, 2015)

I only have three pigments and I love them. I have vanilla, blue brown and Rose


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

pink bronze, softwash grey


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 6, 2016)

I would have to say..

*Platinum
*Dark Soul
*Emerald Green
*Old Gold
*Gold Mode
*Gold Dust
*Melon
*Gilded Green
*Provence 

Uh yeah, I could keep going...lol


----------



## geeko (Jun 9, 2016)

Old gold
Cocomotion
Violet


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 5, 2016)

Sweet Sienna, Your Ladyship, Blue Brown, and jardin aires


----------



## cuttygurl (Jul 31, 2016)

Blue brown
old gold
tan and pink opal mixed together is gorgeousness


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

my favorite is rose gold


----------

